# How to build a 415nm/660nm LED light for acne?



## Tuxedo.Bond (Feb 19, 2010)

I want to build some lights using 415nm violet and 660nm red LEDs.


Here are some examples of commercial products:


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ELVD8C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


http://www.intelligentacnetreatment.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=LTO-001&Redirected=Y


As you can see, they range from expensive to outrageously expensive, and I doubt if they are even the wavelength they claim to be.


How would I go about making a light? What are some reliable sources for LEDs that are really 415 and 660?


These lights will be used on myself so I'll need a way to position them.

The only place I know of that may be trustworthy is http://www.roithner-laser.com/ as their 415nm led was measured as being truly 415 by LED Museum back in 2006 but I'm not sure if they are still the same quality.


----------



## M:kko (Feb 20, 2010)

LedEngin has nice deep red leds (661nm)


----------



## Tuxedo.Bond (Feb 21, 2010)

M:kko said:


> LedEngin has nice deep red leds (661nm)




Excellent, thank you. Do you know if their wavelengths are genuinely what they specify?


I don't know much about lights but these seem to be very bright which is good.


Do you know where to get quality 415nm violet LEDs?


----------

